# Wanted urgently



## EJONES (Aug 25, 2010)

Urgently wanted properties in and around Malaga region, Spain.

Thank you


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

EJONES said:


> Urgently wanted properties in and around Malaga region, Spain.
> 
> Thank you


:welcome:

are you wanting to buy or rent?

if rent then take a look at the http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html 

there's a whole section about renting with links to rental websites 

if you're wanting to buy I dare say some of our local members might be able to recommend agents..............

what brings you to Spain?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Properties or property?
Any old thing or with some must haves?
I'm sure there must be hundreds of "properties".
Do you want to live in it/ them or sell it/ them


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Are you a Real Estate Agent?


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

The opening post sounds like an advertisement from the classifieds.....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Allie-P said:


> The opening post sounds like an advertisement from the classifieds.....



We'll see what happens next... lol!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Not a lot so far...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

well according to his profile he logged on this afternoon......... so he's seen most of the replies......


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Gone.......never to be heard from again !!

A familiar pattern. The story that never was......


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

Don't feed the troll!


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Calas felices said:


> Don't feed the troll!



Weren't no troll - just an Estate agent trying his luck......

Still, enough said


----------



## EJONES (Aug 25, 2010)

Moving to spain, 2 bedroom 2 bathroom. Its not a classified nor an agent


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

EJONES said:


> Moving to spain, 2 bedroom 2 bathroom. Its not a classified nor an agent


hello again!

there must be tons & tons of properties like that available in that area

how have you been looking so far?

by far the best way is to be 'n the ground' - agents are notorious for not replying to e.mails - 'serious' buyers walk though their office door, as far as they're concerned.....


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

EJONES said:


> Moving to spain, 2 bedroom 2 bathroom. Its not a classified nor an agent


Brief to say the least!
There's usually a bit more padding...price , no of bedrooms, in city/ country - even Hi, I'm looking for xxx, for xxx number of people and I/we would like like xxx and xxx in the area we're hoping to live in.
Just a suggestion.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

EJONES said:


> Moving to spain, 2 bedroom 2 bathroom. Its not a classified nor an agent


Welcome to the forum. Are you planning to rent or buy?? What you need to do first is google your needs. There are lots of agents, with rental and sale properties on their books. That'll give you an idea of price, availability etc. You then need to go over and take a look at the various areas/properties and get an idea of how it all works. The best thing to do is to rent first, so that you have the option of changing if its not suitable. 

Questions we'd have on the forum would be;
Is this a holiday home or permanent?
Do you have kids?
Do you need to be near to any specific amenities (schools, airport, road, hospital, workplace...)?
Do you want to be close to the sea, the campo, the town?
Do you want a pool, a garden?
Do you have unlimited funds?

We have one or two regular posters who live in that area who can help and advise if we know a little more

Jo xxx


----------



## jp1 (Jun 11, 2011)

EJONES said:


> Moving to spain, 2 bedroom 2 bathroom. Its not a classified nor an agent


Hi EJONES,

I have one of those.

It's yours for 15 million Euros, I'll throw in the white goods.


----------

